# easiest way to find out what color your foal would be



## kaydeebug

here is a website i use all the time. it tells you if you breed this color with this color youll get this color of foal... i love it! i use it when i want to decide what color of foal i want with my sorrel mare

Color Calculator


----------



## kaydeebug

just click the thing that says color calculator


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Seems if my mare is pregnant I have a high chance it'll be a Gray
16.67% - ​ *Gray (Black) * 16.67% - ​ *Gray (Bay) * 16.67% - ​ *Black * 16.67% - ​ *Bay * 16.67% - ​ *Gray (Chestnut) * 16.67% - ​ *Chestnut *


----------



## armydogs

ShutupJoe, is this for the Arabian mare you have coming your way?


----------



## kaydeebug

ShutUpJoe said:


> Seems if my mare is pregnant I have a high chance it'll be a Gray
> 16.67% - ​
> *Gray (Black) *16.67% - ​
> 
> *Gray (Bay) *16.67% - ​
> 
> *Black *16.67% - ​
> 
> *Bay *16.67% - ​
> 
> *Gray (Chestnut) *16.67% - ​
> *Chestnut *


yes you do. what color is your mare


----------



## ShutUpJoe

She's a gray, yes it's for the Arab mare,  and the lady who has her now said she "thinks" the sire is a Chestnut.


----------



## trailhorserider

ShutUpJoe,

My mare is a gray, with a black base coat (from what I can tell) and my foal's sire was chestnut, so I had the same color choices as you. I ended up with a bay going-gray foal. 

I think any time one parent is gray, you have at least a 50% chance of gray, no matter what the sire is.

I kind of look at it this way: 

If the parents basecoat colors are black (my mare) and chestnut (the sire), then the color options for the foal are black, bay and chesntut.

Then, because the mare is also a gray, you have a 50% chance of gray.

Looking at it that way always made more sense to me than 16% this and 16% that.

So the foal will be either black, bay or chestnut (assuming her parents are any of those colors) with a 50% of turning gray.


----------



## kaydeebug

i love grays though thats good


----------



## luvs2ride1979

When you use that foal calculator, do not put "unknown" for anything. If you do, you get impossible results. 

If you're not sure, pick "heterozygous" as that is more likely for things like the gray gene, dun, etc. For Agouti (Bay modifier) chose heterozygous Aa if your horse is bay. If you have a chestnut in the mix, run it once with heterozygous and once with "non-agouti" to see what your chances are either way.

When you breed any gray horse to a non-gray horse, you either have a 50% chance of the foal going gray or a 100% chance, depending on the genetics of the gray parent, no matter what the base color of the foal ends up.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

That's interesting, lol. Although I do love how a nice dark foal looks running along side it's gray dame. I know the foal could be born one color and gray out. But if the foal came out the color of mud as long as it gets here safely, it'll be beautiful to me.


----------

